# Cost per foot, I don't understand



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, as I am a new sailor, I am planning a summer trip. I'm looking around the internet and whenver I go to a marina's page, there is usually the cost per foot. 

For example I just went to 79th street in NYC and transient slips are 2.50 per foot. What time frame is this for? A day? week? month? If it's for a day that's crazy expensive, because for a 25 foot boat that's 62.50. The marina my sail boat is at is 4.50 a foot, but that's is for a month. so it's 1 hundred something a month.

If it's really that much a day for transients what do you do? just anchor all the time?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yea, its expensive. From my brief experience marinas around the middle river on the chesa charge transient per day fees of approximately 2.00/ft slip + 0.25 kwhr (elec). and 1.00/ft mooring depending on the popularity of the location. Many are lower; my itent is only to lessen your shock and allow better budgeting for trips. As with NY some areas of Annopolis is above 3.00/ft. I have been lucky to have been in contact with folks who have a flat rate for weekly and monthly rates (slightly less than daily but more than seasonal). My intent is to leave the boat in NJ for early summer and move to chesa from mid throughout the remainder of the season, so monthly rates are important to me. Hope this helps.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

As Flatfoot stated - if you know are going to be somewhere for X number of days if the the number of days is less than a week or month - inquire what the weekly or daily rate is. When sailing or Rving - the same process applies and sometimes you can get the price break by paying for days you do not use (and it is a buffer as well if plans change)... Also ask for discounts if you are a member of club, AAA, etc... lots of yacht clubs have reciprocal benies (even being a BoatUs member) ... that you can benefit from...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The middle of NYC is not surprisingly expensive. Most of the marinas there charge $4.00 per foor per day to transients. 79th Street Basin is cheaper but the strength of current running through it means its not a very secure marina. Many transients in NYC pick up a visitor mooring buoy just outside the 79th Street basin, flat charge of $30 per day to include use of the marina facilities. 

Transient charges in rural marinas are typically in the range $1.50 - $2 per day. Yes, most transients anchor quite a bit, well we do anyway. (But anchoring in NYC isn't really an option). That means you'll need a dinghy and outboard to get ashore - for which you may well also be charged $5 or so at a municipal dinghy dock. Check that your insurance allows you to leave your boat unattended on its anchor.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, where is your marina? $2.50 a day is pretty typical for a transient rate... which is why a cruiser on a budget will generally avoid marina stays like the plague. Good ground tackle is pretty essential if you're planning on cruising for any extended period of time.

Up in the New England area, most marinas charge over $100/foot for a six-month season, so consider yourself lucky that your marina charges only $27/foot for the same time period.



northoceanbeach said:


> Sorry, as I am a new sailor, I am planning a summer trip. I'm looking around the internet and whenver I go to a marina's page, there is usually the cost per foot.
> 
> For example I just went to 79th street in NYC and transient slips are 2.50 per foot. What time frame is this for? A day? week? month? If it's for a day that's crazy expensive, because for a 25 foot boat that's 62.50. The marina my sail boat is at is 4.50 a foot, but that's is for a month. so it's 1 hundred something a month.
> 
> If it's really that much a day for transients what do you do? just anchor all the time?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

$2.50/ft isn't that bad. We paid $3.50 at Mears in Annapolis last summer. Never again, it wasn't worth it. Baltimore's inner harbor was $2.00/ft. We got a slip in Solomons for $1.50. So the price is all over the place. That's why long range cruisers tow a dinghy and sit on a mooring


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Now you know why there is so much talk of anchors and batteries and generators on this site!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... Asking which anchor is best often leads to the start of jihad-like wars...  BTW, the one true anchor of the faithful is the Rocna.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> BTW, the one true anchor of the faithful is the Rocna.


Craig, use to pop his head in whenever the word Rocna was mentioned. He hasn't been around, sales must be good.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Interesting question, how did they come up with a per foot charge? Whether my boat is 30 or 40 feet I still only take up one slip.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

ebs001 said:


> Interesting question, how did they come up with a per foot charge? Whether my boat is 30 or 40 feet I still only take up one slip.


Two reasons:
1. The fingers of dock are different lengths to accommodate different length boats.

2. Because they can.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I have my boat at a transient slip in Honolulu, it's 4.50 a day. I guess that's like 3 dollars per foot per month when I just calculated it. That's why I was confused. I still am a little. So you're actually telling me, you pay 25-80 a day! to tie up to some floating plastic ball?

Man, here there are five out right in front of Waikiki and you can tie up to them overnight for free and they are never full.

This is good to know though. I've only ever sailed here, and barely at that, and since I am going to cruise somewhere else this summer, I need to be prepared, and budget too. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

ebs001 said:


> Interesting question, how did they come up with a per foot charge? Whether my boat is 30 or 40 feet I still only take up one slip.


Yes, but it makes a difference WHICH slip you are going to take up. Many marinas charge per ft/day and base the # of feet on the boat or slip which ever is bigger.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I know this is a bit off the subject but.......
I had never heard of Rocna anchors Freesail....but I looked them up....
They don't give prices online.......are they that outrageous? And are "THE" anchor to have.......
For the Bahamas?


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

OOPS....wrong thread......sorry....


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

SD, the one true anchor is the 2 ft diameter tree on the beach. Everything else is questionable.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

buckeyesailor said:


> I know this is a bit off the subject but.......
> I had never heard of Rocna anchors Freesail....but I looked them up....
> They don't give prices online.......are they that outrageous? And are "THE" anchor to have.......
> For the Bahamas?


I have a Bruce and a 33 pound danforth as a back up. Rocna are a bit pricey.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

The most I ever paid was 4.50/ft/day in Boston; in addition, they wanted $60per day for electricity! I paid $1.00/ft/day at Captain Oliver's in Oyster Pond, St. Marten last week and that included electricity and water - unfortunately, I.G.Y. is making an offer on the property and will surely raise rates if they buy it. In Ft. Lauderdale at some of the marinas they charge by the foot but have a minimum of $100/night.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I rent a slip in Balimore that has a yearly contract so I pay for an empty slip for 6 months each year. It is still only half what I paid in Annapolis for the last two seasons - $500/month instead of $1000/month. I know a guy that pays more than that for a mooring in Newport and he was on a waiting list for 10 years before he got the priviledge of tying up to the mooring.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

speciald said:


> I rent a slip in Balimore that has a yearly contract so I pay for an empty slip for 6 months each year. It is still only half what I paid in Annapolis for the last two seasons - $500/month instead of $1000/month. I know a guy that pays more than that for a mooring in Newport and he was on a waiting list for 10 years before he got the priviledge of tying up to the mooring.


only a true 'baltimoron' would call it balimore...bet i can get directions for 'blair road'from you, or maybe puts some crabs in the 'zinc', go to little itly for some eyetalian food...hey hun.. 
supply and demand drives this bus...


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

*slip fee*

I thought 50/ft for the summer season was expensive here in Windsor Canada at the Lakeview City Marina including utilities. My second slip for my sailboat is half price and my fishing boat and dinghy are free. Transient fees are $3.00/ft per day. One fifty foot hydrofoil was docked on the wall most the summer with mechanical problems. Hate to see what his bill was!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not too surprised, since they're now being sold through WM... so they're a lot easier to get your hands on. 

As an example of how hard the Rocna sets... nearly lost my bowman off the bow last season. He had just finished letting out the rode and making it fast to the bow cleats. I had the boat under power and was backing down to set the anchor... and when the anchor set, the boat stopped so suddenly, he was halfway over the pulpit, and holding on tight to not go swimming. 



Freesail99 said:


> Craig, use to pop his head in whenever the word Rocna was mentioned. He hasn't been around, sales must be good.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

You guys will love this. Buzzard's Point Marina in Reedville, VA - $90/mo. Ok, there's nothing there except a dock, water & electric, but it's protected and easy to get to the Chesapeake. Most of the time, we had the marina to ourselves at night. We were there for 10 years until our daughter was 6 and wanted a pool and other kids. Now we pay $130/mo on the Yeocomico near Kinsale, VA


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

*What??!!??*

Man!! Once again I'm pleased to be living in Auckland.

We pay for a permanent berth NZ$720 a month for a 15 metre berth. We park a 44 ft boat in it but it could be up to 48 ft. So that's NZ$15 per foot PER MONTH or US$11.25 (more or less). OK so a transient will be 20% more, thus US$13.50. That's 0.45 cents per foot per month (based on a 30 day month). 

And we get brilliant berths with mooring lines provided, fantastic ablutions, unlimited parking, free power and fresh water, telephone connection on the dock, wifi reception on the boat, a lounge with TV and internet cafe, communal BBQ with gas supplied, 24hr security, all right in a great city. And we reckon it's too costly, we're considering moving to another marina  . We pay a levy to live aboard but if you just berth here you get all the same facilities at no extra cost.

Note to self: Make sure the ground tackle is in good shape before visiting the US.

Andre


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sanctuarysam said:


> only a true 'baltimoron' would call it balimore...bet i can get directions for 'blair road'from you, or maybe puts some crabs in the 'zinc', go to little itly for some eyetalian food...hey hun..
> supply and demand drives this bus...


Hun, the first time I ever heard of blair road was last week from my girlfriends mom. After the mom got done saying blair road about thirty times, I asked my gf where the f#@$ is blair road . Now my gf goes on this blair road thing for a while until I make her spell it.... BEL_AIR!! Then I called her a retard and offered free speach therapy lessons. She turned down my offer. The people of "Ballmore" can't, or don't want to be saved.

If you yourself want to experience firsthand the countries most idiotic dialect, Henderson's Wharf Marina is at the end of Fells Point and costs $1.5/ft. It's in easy walking distance of about 30 bars and what I've assessed to be the countries most dense population of destitue people per square inch. It has good security with card keys and a high fence around the whole property. Charm City indeed.

PS Sam, can I borrow "Baltimoron"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Not if it is a palm tree...the roots are too shallow for it to hold well... 


chucklesR said:


> SD, the one true anchor is the 2 ft diameter tree on the beach. Everything else is questionable.


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

> BTW, the one true anchor of the faithful is the Rocna.
> __________________
> Sailingdog


When is someone going to open up their basement to provide Rocna a US dealership?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pete-

The Rocna is now being distributed by West Marine.


----------



## sifucarl (Jan 26, 2008)

When determining cost per foot, do marinas use length overall, length of hull, or length of waterline? Just wondering for those that have a heavily raked bow and/or bowsprits.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

For most permanent slips it is price per foot of the slip. So, a 34' does not fit in a 30' slip, so pays for a 38' or whatever is available above their LOA. For a mooring, it is usually determined by LOA as your waterline has little to do with your swing lenght. Mooring fields are set up to protect your from your neighbor and yourself.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

For transients, MOST marinas simply accept your description of boat length or the model # like Catalina 30 etc. 
SOME marinas in high traffic ares in peak season will want to know exactly the length you take along side so they can maximize their take and fit in as many boats as possible on their transient docks.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sifucarl said:


> When determining cost per foot, do marinas use length overall, length of hull, or length of waterline? Just wondering for those that have a heavily raked bow and/or bowsprits.


As an owner of a 27' boat that is 30'11" long (thanks bowsprit ) I can tell you that I've paid more times than not for 4 feet of wood (insert joke here).


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*none of my stuff is copyrighted*



Sapperwhite said:


> Hun, the first time I ever heard of blair road was last week from my girlfriends mom. After the mom got done saying blair road about thirty times, I asked my gf where the f#@$ is blair road . Now my gf goes on this blair road thing for a while until I make her spell it.... BEL_AIR!! Then I called her a retard and offered free speach therapy lessons. She turned down my offer. The people of "Ballmore" can't, or don't want to be saved.
> 
> If you yourself want to experience firsthand the countries most idiotic dialect, Henderson's Wharf Marina is at the end of Fells Point and costs $1.5/ft. It's in easy walking distance of about 30 bars and what I've assessed to be the countries most dense population of destitue people per square inch. It has good security with card keys and a high fence around the whole property. Charm City indeed.
> 
> PS Sam, can I borrow "Baltimoron"


actually, i learned balinese from working there (pharmaceutical company i worked for had a facility in 'Done-alk'...
my b-i-l grew up there, so i learned much from his explanation and pronunciations of various places and things.
i think "hey hun" is my favorite, although having a friend and colleague of mine cross over *Belair Rd* four times,all the while looking for "Blair Rd"... and as a result was late for an appointment, it's difficult not to have that as a personal fave too.
i will say balt is a pretty cool place..lots of neighborhood feel still exists..some great little corner taverny places that make some awesome food, if ya don't mind the wharf rats and other unsavory types.
don't much care for trying to navigate a sailboat there though


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This may not work but try telling the marina i do not know the length in feet and give it to them in metres i.e it's about 10 metres (always knock one off)
it's always worked for me and you get it much cheaper. However if you boat says for example Moody 36 on the side i wouldn't reccommend it


----------

